# Scandinavia in Summer



## 88834 (May 9, 2005)

Hi
We're considering our first trip abroad next summer to Norway/ Sweden. As we live in the north east, we propose catching a ferry from Newcastle to Bergen. Any tips/ suggested "must sees" ? We'll have our 5 year old with us too.
I've heard Norway is very expensive, but what about Sweden? Anybody been as far as Finland?
Any tips/suggestions/ advice welcome!
Thanks
Jane


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Earlier this year in June we went to Norway on a motorcycle,went from Newcastle to Kristiansand then rode up to Nordkapp and back over three weeks. The scenery is stunning, no photo can do it justice, prices are high but if you take the essentials (including wine & beer) then this will minimise the costs. Norway is a very M/home friendly country most a road laybys have M/home facilities and wild camping is not a problem, in fact at times you must wild camp just to get the stunning views first thing in the morning. Be aware that a lot of Norways towns operate a road pricing system similar to the London congestion charge. O and don't speed, as I posted before I know from experience how expensive it can be


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

MarcosHouse said:


> Hi
> We're considering our first trip abroad next summer to Norway/ Sweden. As we live in the north east, we propose catching a ferry from Newcastle to Bergen. Any tips/ suggested "must sees" ? We'll have our 5 year old with us too.
> I've heard Norway is very expensive, but what about Sweden? Anybody been as far as Finland?
> Any tips/suggestions/ advice welcome!
> ...


Hello Jane

Yes we have been as far as the capital of Finland but it was some 20 to 25 years ago & it was in tenting days so I would hope that the road conditions there are much better now than they were then. And the road signs as well. As I remember the roads being mainly unmade and they would go for miles & mile & miles. without seeing another soul. 
We took the kids to see father christmas in June that was majical for them. Dont ask me to spell the capital name cause I cant.

There was plenty of places to camp even in a tent . Always chemical toilets & fresh water available in all the Scandinavian countries. All campsites then were brilliant so they are probably even better now. never had to book ahead then.

We crossed to Sweden on up to Finland then across to Norway and back down to Oslo & home. I would love to go back again especially to Norway. It is a trip well worth doing.

Motorhomer


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jane!



MarcosHouse said:


> I've heard Norway is very expensive, but what about Sweden?


We have been motorhoming through Norway and Sweden the last three summers. Finally I could convince the female majority in my family (wife and 10-year-old daughter) that in Summer 2005 we will go to Ireland (where I have never been before). _But only under the condition that in 2006 we go back to Scandinavia again! :wink: _

Sights and places to visit are not numerable. But when you start at Bergen there are already some impressive spots not too far away. Besides the city of Bergen itsself, of course. Just look in a travel guide (or google for):
- Lysefjord: One of the most stunning fjords.
- Kjerag: A rock jammed in a crevice. You can climb on it (if you dare, because it is on top of a 1000-metre cliff - see pic at end of message). But tour may be too hard for a 5-year-old.
- Preikestolen.
- Setesdal: Beautiful valley with many traditional handicraft establishments.
- Steinsdalsfossen: a waterfall where you can walk behind the curtain of falling water.
- and many many more.

Camping: 
You will find many places for wild camping, although along the main tourist roads more and more "No Camping" signs show up. In Norway you will find many clearly signposted motorhome service points, most of them free of charge. But also camp sites are abundant and usually well-kept and not too expensive. In Sweden you will find on many lay-bys a toilet building with an additional door signed "Latrin". Here you can empty your chemical toilet. Fresh water is available at petrol stations.

Prices: 
I don't know about the exchange rates between GBP and NOK, but for me as a Euro bearer Norway is at about the same price level as UK. With two exceptions: Alcohol is far more expensive and Diesel fuel is cheaper in Norway. Sweden is as an average about 10% cheaper than Norway.

Road conditions:
Most major roads are in excellent conditon. However especially in mountainous areas they may be steep, narrow and winding, so good driving skills are required. Watch out for sheep in the tunnels!  
In more remote areas you will still find gravel roads. Some of them are "private", which means you have to pay toll. Toll is also paid for passing through larger cities and on some new road stretches, bridges and tunnels.










If I continue like that then maybe Ireland has to wait another year... :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

If I remember correctly the ferry from Newcastle does not take motorhomes after about the middle of June. Perhaps someone can confirm this.?

Alan


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Jane wrote
We're considering our first trip abroad next summer to Norway/ Sweden. As we live in the north east, we propose catching a ferry from Newcastle to Bergen. Any tips/ suggested "must sees" ? We'll have our 5 year old with us too.

Hi Jane,

I don't won't to be a kill joy but a trip to Norway, especially around the fjords at the height of summer could be a bit ambitious for your first time abroad. In places the roads are very narrow with overhanging rocks, if you have a medium/large size coachbuilt it could be quite stressful at times. I've been there, done that and got the tee shirt. One route I can highly recommend is Route 17 the Norwegian Coastal Route if you have time this is a must.

I've used the Newcastle - Bergen route when it was Fred Olsen Lines it was a very good crossing and the scenery coming into the Norwegian coastal waters is stunning.

Here is a couple of sites you might find useful:-

http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/scandinavia.htm It takes some sorting out but it has some useful info.

http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/driving-in-norway.htm

http://www.norwaydirect.co.uk/discover/driving-in-norway.asp

You could also contact the MMM Travel Consultants (Joyce & Gordon Pearce) for Norway & Sweden. Their info is first class and very informative.

The best map I've found for Norway & Sweden is the Statoil Norden Atlas. Usually available form any large Statoil Service Station.

Finland is a great touring country, many lakes with plenty of places to free camp with free facilities that would shame many camp sites in the UK.

Helsinki is well worth a visit Camping Rastila http://www.hel.fi/liv/rastila/rastilaenglish.html is a very good base with the Metro station close to the site entrance.

We took the ferry Viking Line http://www.vikingline.se/ from Stockholm to Helsinki. Avoid the Silja Line http://www.silja.fi/?ChangeLang=english as they were a lot more expensive than Viking.

Don

Alan wrote

"If I remember correctly the ferry from Newcastle does not take motorhomes after about the middle of June. Perhaps someone can confirm this.?"

Alan,

I contacted DFDS and they stated they will only carry cars on this route during July and August. It seems a lot of the allocation has already been taken up.

Don


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jane,
Norway is a wonderful country to visit and I agree with Gerhard re the expense. I have partially written up this years visit with our views on our web site. You can allways PM me if you want to know anything specific.

Re ferries it is only DFDS who will not take motorhomes in peak season.
There should be no problem with Fjord Line.

Don thinks it maybe a little daunting for a first timer, he may have a point but it all depends what you are used to driving and how confident you feel. The roads are good, even some of the dirt ones, but can be a little narrow in places. I found the tunnels the most daunting mainly because most are not well lit. Just don't plan on doing very long distances, driving is more tiring there and there is a general 50mph speed limit on the majority of roads.

If you go have a good trip.

peedee


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete

Another senior moment, I'm getting past it I think.

Don


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hardly Don but using and armchair to carry a motorhome is.

Now corrected....put DFS instead of DFDS.

Pete


----------

